# Searching for a CANARMYGEN



## hotei (25 Jul 2016)

Hey All --

Unfortunately I do not have access to the DWAN presently, however I am trying to locate the CANARMYGEN from 06/07 regarding an order to not mark call signs on vehicles. I know this is bizarre, but I have been asked by higher if I could try and find it (as he can't, and neither of us has DWAN access). I have googled the heck of it, in case someone copied and pasted it, and tried searching army.ca as well.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------

